# Arson 5months



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Broke out the flirt pole Sunday...Arson is 5 months now and is growing up beautifully! He has incredible speed, focus and drive, we could not be happier with his development thus far...














































He likes to bring it to me and chew on it in my lap...he is a bit of a momma's boy


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Hes hansom love the mid air pic.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

He is growing beautifully ! Its going to be exciting watching him progress .....


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

WOW already!!! Look at that Lava Pup! LOL! WOW i still can't believe he's 5 months already!


----------



## Loki (Feb 23, 2010)

he looks fantastic!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Very, Very Nice Dog...


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

gorgeous pics, great work. i live for your photos of those 2.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG look how big he is now. He is maturing very well. Keep an eye on that one I'ma steal his cute little butt


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Wow I can't believe he's 5 months old already.He's looking great!


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

gosh he's gettin so big so fast. he's lookin great. love that lil handsome boy


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

He is just as stunning as Sydney is!! You're doing a fine job, and keep up the great work! As always, I enjoy seeing pix of your dogs! Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## P_RsMaxx (Feb 27, 2010)

Wow, he is looking tall and so lean. Max is much shorter and chunkier than Arson is. I should post new pics soon. Looking good!!!


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

He looks great!


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

Nice looking bulldog, I like this one


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

awwwww what a cute thang!!!


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

he is looking good


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Wow! He's a handsome!! Boy congrats girl


----------



## ImPeCcAbLePiT$ (Apr 11, 2010)

He looks fantastic...I love that second pic of him!!


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

Wow! Awesome pictures!
Beautiful boy!


----------

